# Does Smith and Wesson....



## Crawfy19 (Apr 30, 2007)

WHen you buy a Smith and Wesson Handgun, does it come with 2 mags or 1?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Everyone I ever bought had two mags but I haven't bought that many autos.

Best Baldy


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

2 or more, depending on the package, I think. Mine came with 2.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

New from the factory: Two for civies, three for LE.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Every Smith I have ever bought new had two mags.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

My CS45 came with 3, my M&P came with 2.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Will check my boxes...............*

None of these came with ANY magazines:



















Bob Wright


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Special Offer - Soon*

Usually two (2) BUT.....I am told S&W will hold a special offer in JUNE (if memory is right) and ADDITIONAL MAGS will go out with each new purchase.

Hope this is of help.


----------

